# Latin and its similarity with Catalan



## meeryanah

i've read some of your posts in catalan... and, it looks like latin more then any other roman language, don't you think?
anyway, 
hi everyone!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Well, it's a roman language, as Italian, Portuguese, French, Romanian, etc. And a very beautiful one indeed! 

Thanks for your interest in our language which hopefully will never die...


----------



## jester.

A slight remark: it's roman*ce *


----------



## jazyk

> A slight remark: it's roman*ce *


A slight remark: it's *R*omance


----------



## Setwale_Charm

An even slighter remark: Roman may refer to Latin, unless, of course, you mean Romany which is the language of gypsies.


----------



## xarruc

Does anyone know why?

Catalan retains the f unlike Spanish and didnt go in for dipthongs (ferro, hierro). These make it "more latin" from my perspective then Spanish, although I don't know much latin. Is there any evidence opposing this?


----------



## robbie_SWE

xarruc said:


> Does anyone know why?
> 
> Catalan retains the f unlike Spanish and didnt go in for dipthongs (ferro, hierro). These make it "more latin" from my perspective then Spanish, although I don't know much latin. Is there any evidence opposing this?


 
Try checking this out! It should tell you a bit about the language and its "father/mother" Vulgar Latin. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catalan_language

 robbie


----------



## jazyk

> Catalan retains the f unlike Spanish and didnt go in for dipthongs (ferro, hierro). These make it "more latin" from my perspective then Spanish, although I don't know much latin. Is there any evidence opposing this?


*Totes *les llengües romàniques han retingut la f llatina, excepte el castellà en alguns casos.


----------



## Cecilio

Jo no crec que el catlà estiga més a prop del llatí que les altres llengues romàniques. El que sí que passa és que el català, juntament amb l'occità, ocupa una posició 'central' dins el Mediterrani Occidental, i això fa que compartisca trets amb les altres llengues llatines, és a dir, té coses semblants al francès, altres semblants a l'italià o a l'espanyol. Això fa que als catalanoparlants ens resulte una mica més fàcil aprendre altres llengües romàniques. Almenys això crec jo.


----------



## jazyk

> El que sí que passa és que el català, juntament amb l'occità, ocupa una posició 'central' dins el Mediterrani Occidental, i això fa que compartisca trets amb les altres llengues llatines, és a dir, té coses semblants al francès, altres semblants a l'italià o a l'espanyol.


----------



## ildure

robbie_SWE said:


> Try checking this out! It should tell you a bit about the language and its "father/mother" Vulgar Latin.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catalan_language
> 
> robbie



I've ever been read in all Catalan study books from school that Catalan comes from Cult Latin... and in Spanish study books that Spanish comes from Vulgar Latin :/


----------



## jazyk

No crec que cap llengua romànica es derivi del llatí culte.


----------



## ampurdan

manum (Latin, Accusative) 
-> mànu (Sardinian)
-> mano (Sp., It.)
-> mână (Rom.)
-> mão (Port.)
-> main (Fr.)
-> man (Occ.)
-> mà (Catalan)

Sometimes, Catalan seems to be quite far away from Latin.


----------

